# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Art with salt: The Joker.

## Bedford

:Smilie:   http://www.wimp.com/saltjoker/

----------


## chrisp

Amazing!   :2thumbsup:

----------


## keltrader

Well worth a look.

----------


## SlowMick

so much effort and then gone.  wow. :2thumbsup:

----------

